# Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht



## xzibit (27. Juli 2011)

*Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Hallo habe ein problem mit meiner Lüftersteuerung von Corsair 600T. Die kann ich nicht hochregelt, zwar gehen alle lüfter doch hochregeln geht mit der steuerung nicht. Habe 2x200mm corsair lüfter angeschlosen und 2x120mm die lüfter für die Corsair H70 angeschlossen.


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Woher weißt du, das sie nicht schneller drehen, wie stellst du das fest ? Ist die Steuerung mit Strom versorgt ?


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2011)

Evt. Hört er es an der Geräuschkulisse


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Hat er denn schonmal gehört, wie sie sich ganz aufgedreht anhören ?


----------



## xzibit (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

@koyote,

ja das hört man, weil ich ja auch die beiden 2x120mm lüfter von corsair h70 da angeschlossen habe, die wurden lauter wenn man die steuerung hochgedreht hatte. das kann man auch an den beiden led 200mm lüftern beobachten, wenn man die hochgedreht hatte, wurden die lichter leicht heller.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht*

Alles klar, bitte eine RMA für das Gehäuse einleiten und um die Lüftersteuerung einzeln bitten (I/O Panel) das sollte falls noch nicht geschehen bald einzeln erhältlich sein!


----------

